# Let's see your tad/froglet rearing setups...



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

I thought there was another thread about this, but I couldn't find anything through the searches I did. Anyway, I was curious if people could post pics of the various ways and containers/tanks/etc. in which they are keeping eggs and rearing tads and froglets...


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Your right! There is another thread although I couldn't guess where nor become motivated enough to find it.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Yes, egg setups would be very helpful to me. I keep loosing my good eggs.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

I will post my egg setups, tads reering setups, morph setups, and froglet setups tomorrow. I will have to take some pics tonight.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Eggs = pertri dishes in a closed glad container with a damp paper towel on the bottom.

Tads = individual 16oz cups kept in larger rubbermaid boxes.

Sorry no pics of them at the moment.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Heres how I start out. I take the eggs in the petri dish and put them into a tuppaware container lined with paper towel at the bottom. I soak the paper towel pretty well. DONT PUT THE PETRI DISH TOP ON THE PETRI DISH. Just put the tuppaware top on the tuppaware. I also add some methelyn blue into the petri dish and mist it so it spreads around. This is to prevent mold. Heres what it looks like.










From there they go into individual cups, or a mass rearing tank (experimentel for me) For small tads, I use only about an inch of water at the bottom of the cup. For larger tads, I use about 3-4 inches of water in the cup. I change the water every 2-3 days. I add plants to the water to help with water quality.


















Then when they get back legs and it looks like they are starting to get front legs, I put them into a 2 gallon shoe box with a gradient to land so when they morph, they can just go up to the land.









From there, they go into a fly culture cup for a few days with moist paper towel at the bottom and a plant of some kind for shelter. 


















When they start to eat flys, I put them into a 7 or so gallon showbox that is fully planted and sprintails are breeding well. 









Hope that helps you out. 

 

~John


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I am bumping this thread because I would like to see other peoples ideas of egg keeping, not the keeping of the tads, just the eggs.

I am having trouble with the eggs molding, so I must assume there is something wrong with my method (submersing the eggs in a 1/4" of water and misting with mythelene blue). I plan on trying the above method with the paper towel.

any more good ideas?


----------



## wbeavers (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm a newbie, but I would think that the chemicals in paper towels might be bad. I would think that boiled(RO) and cooled spagnum or peat would be better. Peat has some natural mold inhibiters in it. For a tad setup check this out. http://www.brianstropicals.com/tadsystem2.jpg


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

i had egg-molding problems, so i just started leaving the eggs in the tank until they were a few days before hatching. when i do pull egs thoug, i keep them in my "tadpole/ eggs incubator" a 5 gallon tank with a few inches of water and a submersible heater that is preset to 78 F. the i have a piece of eggcrate on top of the water and put the eggs and the tadpole containers on it.the water and heater keeps the tank warm, exactly at 76 F. i'll try and get pics. hope it helps


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

here it is...


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Those pics are too small, can't see a thing!!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

oops, i'll try again...

*edit* it seems to have worked this tim... sorry for the bad pics, had to take the whole tank shot from outside the galss... but it gives and idea of what i do. hope it helps


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

That is the tad rearing stage. I was referring to "how to do the egg rearing stage"


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's one of the better threads on egg/tadpole setups. Although it is more specific to rearing tads, most of the information applies well to egg incubation.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25313&highlight=tadpole+setups


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I am currently using those suggestions for my tads but, again, that info is for tads, I want info for eggs.


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

^^^ Steve, many of those that contributed to that thread use the same setup for their eggs. These setups provide the appropriate conditions for egg incubation - temperature, humidity, light level. 

Steven


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

OK, that is good because I do mine that way also. But how much, if any, water do you put in the egg dish? If they are simply sitting on the eggcrate with the tads, they will dry up without moisture. At least here in Colorado they will. The humidity from the water below the eggcrate is not enough.


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

Is your setup sealed? I use a large Sterlite tote for mine with eggcrate in the bottom over a 75 degree aquarium heater. While the humidity inside my house ranges from 45 to 60%, inside the tote, with the top on, the humidity is always 90% or greater. As a matter of fact, when I remove the lid I have to be careful not to drip water everywhere from the condensation that forms on the lid.

The only thing I add to the petri dish is diluted methelyn blue to a depth about half the height of the eggs.


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

I had just made this same topic in the tadpole and breeding section, so I deleted it and here is my setup!

The cup holds my heater that keeps my temp at 78, and there are 3 little plastic boxes with moss, gravel and I grow springtail's in for a bit. My froglets in the water just stay there till I find they are on the sides of the box or gravel. There are also 2 tadpoles growing right now too.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Cool set-ups guys,

Just a word of caution with respect to the use of plastic and aquarium heaters; I’ve heard of polyethylene water containers igniting when the water dried up and the heater was in contact with the container. 

I also wonder if you don’t end up with hot spots when you use a heater but no circulation pump?


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

I think most of us check our tank every day, or at the least every other day. This heater is designed to turn itself off at 78 deg. Any heater is dangerous left alone, that's for sure.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> OK, that is good because I do mine that way also. But how much, if any, water do you put in the egg dish? If they are simply sitting on the eggcrate with the tads, they will dry up without moisture. At least here in Colorado they will. The humidity from the water below the eggcrate is not enough.


Sure it is..if you keep it covered! That's the catch... at least for those using setups like mine that is in that thread. You don't leave the bins uncovered but instead put the lid on and that way the humidity stays up in the bin. You shouldn't have to add water to the eggs, but if you do just add enough to keep em moist, not water log em.


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

wbeavers said:


> I'm a newbie, but I would think that the chemicals in paper towels might be bad. I would think that boiled(RO) and cooled spagnum or peat would be better. Peat has some natural mold inhibiters in it. For a tad setup check this out. http://www.brianstropicals.com/tadsystem2.jpg


Where do you find a tank like that?


----------



## wbeavers (Jun 7, 2007)

XtReMaTriX said:


> wbeavers said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a newbie, but I would think that the chemicals in paper towels might be bad. I would think that boiled(RO) and cooled spagnum or peat would be better. Peat has some natural mold inhibiters in it. For a tad setup check this out. http://www.brianstropicals.com/tadsystem2.jpg
> ...


There is a bunch of tanks like this for sale in the Detroit area right now. Shipping will kill you though. http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=30170
Some fish/pet shops can order custom tanks.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> Sure it is..if you keep it covered! That's the catch... at least for those using setups like mine that is in that thread. You don't leave the bins uncovered but instead put the lid on and that way the humidity stays up in the bin. You shouldn't have to add water to the eggs, but if you do just add enough to keep em moist, not water log em.


No,I was not completely sealing the tub. I would leave a small opening to try to help prevent the molding.

But I will now try the wet paper towel in a gladware container method with the petri dish on top sprayed with RO and meth blue. Hopefully this will do the trick. I have ten new eggs in this setup.


----------

